# Upper Peninsula Michigan- Porcupine Mts?



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Minnesota kid here wondering what everyone's experience has been in the UP. 

I've been to the Whitecap Mts, Marquette Mt, and Big Powderhorn. My experience has always been good snow, and quiet hills (except Marquette during the school year), but not much for quality terrain parks. Out of those three- I'd vote whitecaps because its big and powder tends to stay for awhile since it stays relatively quiet and they leave some of the main areas untouched. 

Anyone been to the other spots and found something good? 

Porcupine Mountains now has some supposed backcountry only accessible by their snowcats- anyone been? 

Any places with good tree/ powder runs?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

*You got to go to mount Bohemia*

Mount Bohemia is sick and all round it is access to backcounty, tree runs cliffs look along lake Superior for little steep powder runs. 

Mount Bohemia - Extreme Skiing - Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

*Mt Bohemia/ Porkies*

Anyone on this forum actually ever been to either? 

Anywhere with a real park and some hidden powder in the UP?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

*Reply*

just go there its the best place around , just make sure its been snowing alot


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Watch out for those Yoopers! Crazy folk, I hear!


----------

